# New business w my son



## VGKlawnguy (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello all, my son and I have started a lawn care business. He is 14 and wanted to start a business so off we go. I owned a carpet cleaning company for 10 years, quite the change.

I have researched a ton about Tenacity and Prodiamine for weed control. What are your go to weed control sprays?

When you come across a lawn that is filled with weeds, what is your starting point? Spray all weeds, come back a few weeks later and continue cutting?

Nice to meet all of you.

Jeff

*this is my own yard which we are trying to replicate all over our neighborhood....


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Congrats!

Recommend tightening up on the edging if you really want your work to stand above the competition.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

You probably already know this, but make sure you have your applicator's license squared away before treating lawns commercially.

https://www.tn.gov/agriculture/businesses/pesticides/certification.html


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I would recommend only providing mowing/yard cleanup services for the first couple years. You should only be mowing low input lawns where the homeowner just wants something "green" until you're more experienced.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan. Keep in mind that in most states you need a specific license to apply herbicides to property...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Folks ask me all the time if I did own or want to start my own lawncare biz. Nope. Hats off to all who do it everyday, in my case, I feel like it would destroy the reasons I like doing the work in my own lawn. There's a huge difference in doing my lawn as a hobby and being able to replicate that work on a customers lawn, for price that is mutually agreeable. I haven't seen a good business case (yet!) for reel-mowing every 3 days or making a chem application every 2-3 weeks that doesn't include constant revenue from the turf as a playing surface!

For every person that says they want their lawn to look just like mine, maybe 5% of them don't shut down the conversation as soon as I mention mowing more than 1x week or doing their own fertility work. Most are looking for similar visuals from paying a service to mow bi-weekly (at a weekly rate too) and "spray for weeds" 1x-2x year.


----------



## VGKlawnguy (Mar 25, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Recommend tightening up on the edging if you really want your work to stand above the competition.


Ya, I use my string trimmer but snapped this and didn't notice that.


----------



## VGKlawnguy (Mar 25, 2021)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> You probably already know this, but make sure you have your applicator's license squared away before treating lawns commercially.
> 
> https://www.tn.gov/agriculture/businesses/pesticides/certification.html


I have a call into the company that offers the license course. I will get that done ASAP. Even putting down Scott's type fertilizer requires this license?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

VGKlawnguy said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF!
> ...


You are applying chemicals to other peoples property commercially. You'll need a license.

Also, you might want to look into bulk purchase if you plan to put down things in peoples yards. You'll never make money applying scotts at random to yards.

Of course, if this is just a "kids lemonade" stand type of affair, skip treating yards, and just do a mow and blow service for those who don't like yard work but as mentioned, just want something green out front that the average person won't notice much of.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

How is your business doing these days?
You know that is not necessary to send those email to your clients which no-one reads anyway, rigth?
It is a good idea to use a slack sms instead and your customers will be well informed about your sales, offers or other infos you would like them to know.


----------

